# How long



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When you get to a spot and get set up. How long do you wait to call and how long do you wait until you leave?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I start as soon as I get ready. Set the bi-pod up, get my call out, get comfy.

I usually change it up. Where I live the coyots seem to come right away or I don't see anything. I will stay atleast 10 min, but 15 -20 is better. Depending on setup, past experiences I will sometimes stay 30 min.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, last time we were at this spot was last year and we called and waited for 45 minutes and got a fox and some crows. We waited for 15 minutes today and moved to another spot and waited for 20 minutes there. There are fresh tracks and scat but no one wanted to play.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so stay in one spot for about 30 min?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I guess I will try that in ND during Christmas.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

how long do others stay at one stnd.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Depends.

Ive always said if a coyotes going to come to a call, hes going to start coming as soon as he hears it. Depending on how far away he is, or conditions on the ground, this could be awhile. Hes not going to sit there and think about coming (he'll do this at 500 yards). Now, he may come hard, or he may kind of lollygag his way in.

On a calm day, how long will it take a dog to come from 2 miles?

If the snow is deep and not packed it will take longer. I was out tuesday with that miserable knee deep snow that was not hard enough to walk on, but not powder either, and ill tell you, it took a coyote a LONG time to go a short ways.

I sit till A) I kill one, or B) I know that given the conditions, any coyote within hearing range would have been to me already.

Its could be several minutes, or over an hour.

Bring a watch. Most guys dont sit long enough and get busted by incomers when they get up to leave. Alot THINK they were there 30 minutes, but it was more like 10.

When in doubt, I would say sit 30 minutes per stand.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k sounds good.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good advice. Will coyotes run threw the deep snow or will they take paths, even though the paths are longer in distance?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

if it were me.... i would take the easiest way to get there...


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

always on the paths, even thru weeds with no snow.

I have a hard time helping with these questions because where I live the terrain and cover is so much different than yours

I think our Coyotes act differently also


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its ok, from MN to ND the terrain and how the yotes are so different too.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

mn has a lot more dense woods than nd. that would be a good thing to know in nd if they fallow trails or what.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyotes are lazy. They will take the path of least resistance when they can.

I always bring a watch.

30 minutes is a baseline for me. If its windy i shorter up the stands (they won't hear as far) and call more often. If calm I call less but stay longer.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd agree with Fallguy, we sit for a minimum of 30 minutes. You never know when a coyote might be waiting in the weeds to decide how hungry he is.

Sometimes it takes 2 minutes for them to pop out other times 45 minutes.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

fallguy made a good point. if its windy then its okay to leave a little early because sound wont travel as far with wind. thanks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think Fallguy has shot a couple yotes before. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

nah hes only a mod in the coyote forum :wink:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

Last year I would get up after 20 minutes. This year I have found my self waiting for 45 min to and hour. They are coming it is just taking a little longer.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

does terrain change how quick they come?


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

I think the terrain makes a difference yes.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

does a lot of snow slow them down a lot?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well they have 4 legs, weigh 25-35 pounds, have a large surface area on each of their 4 feet, and can smoke you in a 40 yard dash. Define "a lot". 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> does a lot of snow slow them down a lot?


Deep powder will impede their progress and make the "edgy" about coming in.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i know they will beat me in a 40 lol they would do it without snow. they are fast little buggers. if the snow is very deep will they reather sit or come if you call.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> if the snow is very deep will they reather sit or come if you call.


Depends on how hungry they are.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what about cold does cold effect them either? yes i understand if they are hungry they will come, but the colder it is out does that effect them in activity levels? do they burrow and save energy on cold days or what?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The colder it is the more they eat to sustain their energy levels. cold days are good calling days.

I am going to head out here in a while for a couple stands. Its 21 below with light winds.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

after a blizzard or hard storm are they starving?


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

most times I stay 10-15 min, if the area is large enough I will sit 25 at the most... seems like if a dog is gonna commit they do so relatively soon after the calling starts.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I remember reading one time that when it is really cold outside, around -10, that the coyote needs roughly 4,000 calories a day to survive. Think about that. Our diet is based on a 2,000 calorie day, and we weigh around 8 times that of a coyote. So yeah....when its cold outside, the calling is good.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

birdog105 said:


> most times I stay 10-15 min, if the area is large enough I will sit 25 at the most... seems like if a dog is gonna commit they do so relatively soon after the calling starts.


Yesterday morning we had one show it's face at the 30 minute mark, and he was a long ways out (1/2 mile). There was also an 11 mph wind at the time.
Something to consider.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All of the yotes that came in, either came in right away or took 45 minutes and it wasn't even windy, I think they just took their time to piss me off.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol. the other day we went out calling and after around 35 min a coyote came downwind of us and caught a sniff of us and ran off at about 400 yds and it was very windy.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think the yotes knew when I had a shotgun or a rifle, because when I had the shotgun they came in to about 100-125 yards, no shot, but still very close. When I had the 22.250 they all stayed out at 300-400 yards. :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> I think the yotes knew when I had a shotgun or a rifle, because when I had the shotgun they came in to about 100-125 yards, no shot, but still very close. When I had the 22.250 they all stayed out at 300-400 yards. :eyeroll:


Carry both!

And a 300-400 yard coyote with a 250 should be dead if the winds under 20 mph.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Couldn't being that I just sighted in the 22.250


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I'll start calling as soon as I get settled in. I'll leave after 25-30mins generaly. I use 4-6 sounds on each set. If I get a vocal response while on the set and the animal is close I'll use 8-10 sounds or more and stay for as long as 45mins. If I'm in more open country and can see the animal through the scope, I'll use every sound I have (@ 26) till I trigger it or run out of sounds.

As far as how long it takes a coyote to come to the call. Hunting ND I've seen it all. I've seen coyotes only half a mile away take up to 10 mins to get withing 200yds. I've also seen coyotes come from over a mile away on a number of occaisions that took under 3 mins to get withinn 80yds.

Hunting MN under the moon is alot different. You've got alot more structure around you and cant see more than 400yds in most cases so it's imposible to know how far away they were when you start calling unless they howl before they come in. I've had them come as early as 30 seconds and as late as 45mins.

Most importantly-
THERE ARE NO ABSOLUTES IN COYOTE HUNTING. Keep an open mind and an open eye. Coyotes will generally try to circle down wind but not always. Coyotes will generaly come from the cover you are calling to but not always....ect..ect

The biggest misconception new callers get is that if the coyote can hear the call, They're gonna come to it. NOT TRUE. I've had it happen more times than I care to count where I could either see the animal in the scope or had them howl from not far away and they never came. The coyote needs to be in the right mood in order to be triggered. He's gotta be either Hungry, Curiouse, Horny or ****** to consider comming to the call............Wow...Long post. I'll end it like this. Hunt as much as you can. Experience is the best teacher.


----------

